# Happy 2014 you river hosers.



## Pro Leisure (Sep 19, 2011)

Cheers!


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

May our beer stay icy cold


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm hoping for a much better 2014 than 2013. No more knee or leg injuries. Continued healing. A new raft, and lots of river trips with good friends.

May we all have a happy, healthy, fun New Year on the Rio.


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

have a brilliant year folks......


----------



## mrkyak (Jul 11, 2005)

Launching in 14 days on the Grand. Wishing your new year is the beet!


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

2014 is here!

Here is a wish for a prosperous, safe and fun 2014 for us ,


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

Happy new year to all


More snow!!!!!

- Jon


----------

